# Good book on Raleigh DL 1 History???



## kevinw

I have two 1976 Raleigh Roadsters which I wish to fix up.  I love these bikes.  I am interested in any and all information on these rod lever brake british bicycles.  

Is anyone aware of a particular website or better, a book on the history of these bicycles?  I am interested in dating the subtle changes and differences in it's design from the first productions through the pre war models and along through until the last of the production line.

I would appreciate any references to sources of information.  The ideal find would be a 3000 page illustrated complete guide the the total history of the DL 1 Bicycle, but anything else would be great too.

I, in advance, am thankful for any input.

Kevin


----------



## DeborahM

*no books, but...*

(This is actually my very first post here!)

I'm restoring a '66 Raleigh-built Phillips ladies' loop-frame with a SC hub, and a late '70s Raleigh Sport 3-speed (Shimano hub, oddly) (shhhh, it's a surprise for my husband for Christmas), so I've been doing a fair bit of research. I haven't found the definitive history book that you describe (someone please write one!), but here's what I have found:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/raleigh.html Probably the definitive online resource. Dig deeper by searching his site for technical advice.

http://www.cyclemuseum.org.uk/ The British National Cycle Collection's online database includes a number of digitized catalogues that are seriously the best resource about the gradual design changes. Prepare to spend hours poring over the PDFs you download from here.

http://www.amazon.com/Raleigh-British-Bicycle-Industry-1870-1960/dp/1859284574 "Raleigh and the British Bicycle Industry: An Economic and Business History, 1870-1960" Haven't read it yet, but its reviews indicate a scholarly bent and a focus on the business, not the bicycles.

http://www.hadland.me.uk/raleigh.htm Tony Hadland's paper picks up chronologically roughly where the previous book leaves off.

Also - you might want to poke around over at the oldroads.com English Roadsters forum, as the Raleigh collectors seem to congregate there. I've learned so much about how I should proceed with the restorations I'm doing from reading the posts both here and there.

So what are your '76 roadsters like, Kevin?


----------

